# Avoir les applis sur la barre de menus au lieu du dock



## BS0D (15 Août 2010)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai toujours 50 applis qui tournent en même temps sur mon mac, donc en gros j'ai le dock blindé d'icones. 

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connait un tweak ou un truc pour qu'une appli apparaissent dans la barre de menu à la place du dock... histoire de soulager la masse d'icones qui trainent ds le dock

Je pense notamment à Skype ou Adium, qui sont ouverts en permanence et qui sur windaube pour skype ou live messenger par exemple, apparaissent dans la barre de menu une fois la fenetre fermée. 

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2010)

Bon deux choses :

1) Non, tu peux pas, par contre, ce que tu peux faire, c'est mettre des dossiers dans le dock (partie droite), avec des alias, pour regrouper tes applications par "familles", comme ça :





En réglant l'affichage en mode "menu", ça donne ça :




Et ça libère le dock des icônes des applications correspondantes lorsqu'elles ne sont pas lancées.

2) Ce qui concerne la "personalisation" du Finder ou du système, on n'en parle pas dans "Applications", mais dans "Customisation" ! On déménage.


----------



## BS0D (16 Août 2010)

Merci de ta réponse Pascal, au moins c'est clair. Pardon j'ai pas tilté que c'était plus de la custo qu'autre chose... 
Pour le système de dossier, mouais... c'est pas comme si j'y avais pas pensé, mais ça fait cliquer deux fois plus et moi je dire que je suis le genre de gars qui clique jamais puisque j'utilise Butler et QS à la fois pour n'utiliser la souris qu'au minimum. 



EDIT | suis quand même surpris que Skype pour mac nous fasse pas une belle petite icône pour la barre de menu plutot que d'encombrer le dock, comme sur Linux ou Windows...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Tu peux aussi cacher les icônes du Dock avec Dock Dodger.


----------

